# MPs at Wainright



## RHC_2_MP (2 Aug 2006)

I am being posted to Wainright in October and i was wondering if anyone had any info about the Det. or the base and/or area itself. Cheers!


----------



## Gunner (2 Aug 2006)

Bring your banjo and watch Deliverance before you arrive.


----------



## MikeL (2 Aug 2006)

From what I remember of Wainright, theres not much on the base an even less in town. But Edmonton isn't to far.... 2 hour(?) drive from Wainright.


lol Gunner.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Aug 2006)

Unless Wainwrong has changed a whole bunch, it's a pretty busy posting for gestapo MPs, what with all those liquored up young boots and whatnot.


----------



## career_radio-checker (2 Aug 2006)

Just back from there in June from a 5 month Tasking. Nice to be home... sorry but its true. There is no Tim Horton's, no real bars, a small gym and the women... well lets just say there are two types of Buffalo there: the ones in the fields and the ones in the bars. It's not all bad. You're in cattle country which  = awesome BBQ. The Rodeo was pretty good this year. JRs has movie night every Tuesday, Karaoke every Thursday. And there is a large sports complex in town with pool.

Didn't have too much interaction with the MPs... thankfully. There is not much better for them to do except bang a few heads in at one of Wainwrights two bars  : .  My only interaction with an MP there was when I hit a deer and had to fill out an accident report. Being called out at midnight to the 'Box' didn't bother him, he was pissed off that he didn't get to use his shotgun to finish the deer off, which was still alive when I left. (it died shortly after I left the site to go radio in the incident).


----------



## RHC_2_MP (14 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the info guys...from what your telling me, i'm sure in a few months time i'll be on suicide watch from a combination of lack of Tim's and bordom!


----------



## RangerRay (14 Aug 2006)

When I was in Wainwright not so long ago (or many moons ago), I remember while out carousing with the lads seeing a joint street patrol walking down Main Street consisting of an RCMP member, a Canadian MP, and a British RP.

When I saw that, I knew I was in a rough town!


----------



## Shamrock (15 Aug 2006)

I think we've all done young Corey a misjustice here in forgetting the sole reason why the town of Wainwright exists and why there's a base to defend it.

MeatCo

Send some to me when you get there.


----------



## patch adams (21 Aug 2006)

I leave in October to go to Wainright before leaving to go overseas. When you say there are only two bars there what are they like? I was told by one of the boys that they knew someone who just got back and that they didn't get any time to do anything and that there were no bars there. Is this just him toying with us or is it a half decent place.......aside from no Tim's.....and just average women??

Patch :warstory:


----------



## Paul Gagnon (17 Jan 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I think we've all done young Corey a misjustice here in forgetting the sole reason why the town of Wainwright exists and why there's a base to defend it.
> 
> MeatCo
> 
> Send some to me when you get there.



I know this is an old thread but I think it's worth it to bring it back to the top. 

*Praise ye the protectors of the home of the world's best beef jerky. *

I always stop in and get  some whenever I pass through Wainwright. :mmm:


----------

